# Equine back specialist



## showjumpergirl (8 September 2010)

Hi,

I'm looking into getting the back man out (when I find the local one that is - I know there is one, just no details yet) to treat my one sided/crooked/not so good on the left rein gelding. 

What would these specialists do to help us - would he prod and poke his back, stretch his neck in different ways, push the muscle - what? (I'm just guessing here - I really have no idea). 

How much would a session cost approximately?

Also, what's the difference between a back man and a McTimosomething specialist?

Oh, and do these sessions actually help?

Thank you!


----------



## paulineh (9 September 2010)

You say a back man, what qualifications does he have. To work on horses they have to have permission from your vet (Veterinary law).

A  McTimoney person is a chiropractor see the website
http://www.mctimoneychiropractic.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=50&Itemid=65

I have my Mctimoney Practitioner come and do my horses back on a regular bases 

As for cost I pay £60 if its the first time she has seen the horse (I take horses in for Rehab) and then about £40 depending what has been done and whether she has seen more than one horse at the same visit.

The sessions really do help.


----------



## debby1 (9 September 2010)

Speak to your vet, they are the best at recomending a back specialist


----------



## kerilli (9 September 2010)

I use McTimoney chiropractors, have never had a bad one although some are better than others. I pay about £45 per session. If you say where you are in Wales (ish), I'm sure someone on here can recommend someone.


----------



## Sags_Deer (9 September 2010)

Make sure any back person is qualified and they should also ask your vets permission before treating your horse.  You have a choice between a massage therapist, osteopath, chiropractor, an apact registered physiotherapist who may use machine like muscle stimulators/lasers/ultrasound.


----------



## Oberon (9 September 2010)

Years ago people would just use 'the back man', a person with good reputation and some experience but no official qualifications.

Most of these people were excellent but there was a smattering of cowboys among them.

Nowadays as it is necessary to obtain veterinary permission prior, there is a push for professionals with real training and qualifications. It is best to work on reputation and then look up the person and see if they are registered with their ruling body and carry adequate insurance.

There are massage therapists (with various training and organisations), McTimoney/McTimoney-Corley, Vet Physios.

Also Bowen/EMRT, Equine Touch, Equine Shiatsu etc!

If you are lucky there should be a person who does McTimoney and massage together, that should have everything covered.

I paid £50 for a one off visit for my old boy as he didn't need any follow up.


----------



## Chermar (10 September 2010)

I experienced a very fustrating time over the Holidays with a Physio..........I know and understand the risk of Cowboys, but there are people who don't have it on paper but can do it, my mare effectively had a creak in her neck from falling in the field, slippy ground, vet looked at her gave her pain killers and told me to give her a week and go get her back/ neck done.  My Vet then went on hols to get married, so wasn't contactable, the second vet I use who is the practice owner told the physio that they could go ahead but she didn't want his opnion she wanted that of my normal vet.  My Vet was away for a month, so the physio wouldn't treat my horse and I ended up going to a guy who although not qualifed was previously recommeded to me by my vet and I used him and he sorted problem after 2 sessions.  But I find it hugely fustrating that when you do try to go down the best route there is nothing but stumbling blocks in your way ( i know the above was an exceptional circumstance), surely by going to someone qualifed in the first place they should make it as easy for you as they can rather than putting barriers up?


----------



## showjumpergirl (13 September 2010)

Thanks for all the replies!

I agree with you, Chermar, in that the system can be a little awkward, but there must be a reason for it. I think I'll ask my vet for recommendations and maybe get a really experienced dressagey rider to try schooling him, to make sure that it isn't a schooling issue or just me. 

I'm actually quite surprised at the price - I always thought it would be much more expensive than £50 which appears to be the average, which is why I dismissed it at first, but then I suppose it depends on how many sessions your horse needs. 

P.S. I only call him a back man because I don't know his official title, but he is qualified (I'm ringing my mum's friend soon because she has the contact details. I think that my old instructor was some sort of physio, so I'll ask her too).


----------

